# 11 puppies and poor mama is tied to a tree



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That does sound like a horrible situation for both the mother and the pups. I honestly don't know what would be the best way to find decent homes for 11 pit mix puppies.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's so sad.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

breaks my heart. I hope she is able to save up the money to have her spayed soon enough.... its just not fair!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

This really breaks my heart. As you mentioned...even if she does have the Mother spayed, all those 11 puppies that will more likely than not be neutered or spayed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How much does it cost at the low cost clinic to spay her? Maybe if people would be willing to pitch in $5 towards it, there won't be 11 more puppies in 6 months or so. It would at least stop one dog from reproducing.

It* is* discouraging! Every time I see the ads for all of our local shelters that euthanize once or twice a week, they are busting at the seams with puppies and kittens. The adult dogs usually don't stand a chance unless they are small breed or purebreds (but not hounds or black labs).


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

fostermom said:


> The adult dogs usually don't stand a chance unless they are small breed or purebreds (but not hounds or black labs).


What is it with black labs? I remember when I was first got Ace, I think I remember ACC saying that black dogs don't have good luck at the shelter. Do they just look mean or something?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats so sad. If the mother is in bad shape I would consider contacting animal control.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

fostermom said:


> How much does it cost at the low cost clinic to spay her? Maybe if people would be willing to pitch in $5 towards it, there won't be 11 more puppies in 6 months or so. It would at least stop one dog from reproducing.
> 
> It* is* discouraging! Every time I see the ads for all of our local shelters that euthanize once or twice a week, they are busting at the seams with puppies and kittens. The adult dogs usually don't stand a chance unless they are small breed or purebreds (but not hounds or black labs).


Yes, I'd be willing to help if you would be willing to make sure that the lady did take the dog to the cinic and actually had her spaded. That is so sad


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> What is it with black labs? I remember when I was first got Ace, I think I remember ACC saying that black dogs don't have good luck at the shelter. Do they just look mean or something?


It was explained to me that black dogs don't show up well in pictures (I know my Jasmine doesn't) and so people tend to scroll right past them. My husband and I have already decided that, no matter how much we love goldens, we will always have a black lab (or a mix of) in our family, along with our goldens.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Okay. The mother dog is tied to a tree and she has had numerous litters that have just been given away. Red flags everywhere.
I would be willing to help with a spay too, but the OP would have to receive the money and take the dog to the clinic.
I've seen too many of these scenarios to believe the owner really cares if the dog is spayed or not.


----------

